# 40-75% OFF Sale Starts Thanksgiving!



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome sale! Is Jason Voorhees on sale?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We have Jason masks, costumes, and some smaller related props. If it's in stock, it's on sale.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Some good prices here.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the positive words!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Great help from Nancy when placing my order. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------

